# Health problems or me being too critical??



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

as most of you know im new to showing and as the showmice i have are important to me, as i am building up numbers ect the slightest noise they make and i get worried they have a respiratory problem / health problem so to put my mind at rest i thought id post on here to find out about some of the most common health problems with mice, what causes them, if they can be prevented and whats the best way to treat them. so here goes.

1 - respiratory infection
Apart from squeaking do mice make any other noises??? - as one of my does seems to chatter away to her babies??? is this normal?? also when a mouse is sniffing the air or breathing in general should you hear any noises at all ( apart from the obvious air intake)?? What causes respiratory infection??? can it be prevented??? how easily does it spread??? is a strong dose of baytrill the best way to cure it???

2 - mites
Obvoius signs are mice scratching a lot, the skin being broken ect. is spoton the best way to treat it?? also ear mites - mice scratching their ears a lot - possible making them bleed - whats the best way to treat ear mites???

3 - ringworm
Never seen this on a mouse so how easy is it to spot?? does it take the usual circle form like it does on cows?? is athletes foot powder the best way to treat it??

4 - hunching over
why do mice hunch over??? what causes it??? can you treat it??

5 - Staring coat
When the coat seems to become flufed up exposing skin. like the coat is staring at you. what causes it??? can it be treated??? how do you treat it???

well thats all i can think of for the mo. any info greatly appreciated. any pics also welcome. just feel if i know the answer to all of these i will be more prepared should anything go wrong with my mice. Thanks Amy


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm just going to partially answer no.1.Clear out any mice making noises other than mouse squeaks at the earliest you can.We all get them and there are numerous causes.When your babies are weaned cull the doe.It can be ok to treat pet mice with antibiotics but there isn't really any use with breeding mice.You have to be constantly removing them from your breeding program otherwise you will be besieged by rattlers and coughers.If you are unsure hold the mouse you are suspicious of to your ear and have a listen.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As far as ringworm, it's pretty obvious, though I wouldn't use athlete's powder, as you have to be pretty careful about dosage with mice. The glaring blotch of furlessness with a sort of lumpyness to the skin is immediately recognizable.

Hunching over is a behavioral response to feeling unwell, as is the coat issue you're describing. I see it if someone forgets to feed mice, if the mice go without water for too long, if they get too cold, or if they're ill for any reason at all. Unless it's coinciding with some other symptoms, I'd suspect food/water/temp first. Basically, anything that stresses the mice can cause this type of reaction. I've even seen it when one doe is being ostracized by her tankmates. Don't treat it. Treat the cause.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea i was just wondering thats all. all of my mice get fed and watered everyday and these symptoms were to do with a respiratory infection in one of my mice. its all sorted now tho


----------

